# What programs are you using?



## PFirebird (Feb 6, 2018)

In our office we use a combination of Arborgold and Quickbooks. AG for customer database, estimates, jobs and scheduling and invoicing. Once the checks get deposited then the rest is in QB's. That's how we've done if for years, and it works pretty well. The problem is AG is now online and it's very slow, plus we have a big customer database and I think that slows it down.
I'm looking at using other programs that would work better for us. I'm less and less a fan of AG (it's got way more stuff than we need, and it's slow) and would love to know what other tree services are using. We've looked into Quickbooks online but it's pretty stripped down and doesn't offer much customization for forms etc. 

What are you using and what do you like about it?


----------



## Gold Coast Shipping (Mar 2, 2018)

bump for interest - We are using generic spreadsheets for admin (quote request right through to work complete), and QB online for billing. Our volume has started to make spreadsheets inefficient, so we're looking for options.


----------



## tidy (Apr 17, 2018)

Im using jobber but have nothing to compare it to- cept spread sheets haha, a few guys on another forum use it as well


----------



## Tree94 (Apr 17, 2018)

I use quickbooks for payroll / bookkeeping and Excel for all invoices, estimates and contracts.


----------



## The Singing Arborist (Apr 20, 2018)

Same with many others...quickbooks and excel.

Company I worked with last year was just switching to arbor gold, but i didn't get to test it. They switched from a program called CLIP, which was a terrible program.

I guess the only thing i have to offer is don't use CLIP.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Apr 20, 2018)

I use Excel to keep track of orders and Quikbooks online for doing up the invoices/receipts, P&L, etc.

QB online isn't too bad. When I first got it, it was $10/month, but now they've upped it to $15/month.
I thought about just buying the regular Quickbooks, but the files can't transfer between the two! (go figure right). One nice thing is that it links to the bank account so putting in expenses is fairly quick that way. Just click on the transaction and put what expense account.


----------



## Ghillie (Jun 26, 2018)

Jobber for customer relations, proposals, work orders, scheduling, invoicing, online payments and time clock for employees. Quickbooks online for book keeping and payroll. I can send a link to anyone wanting to switch to Jobber, I think it saves you $150 (and me too).

Customers have an online portal to look at their invoices and proposals. They can approve proposals online also.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jul 10, 2018)

We use this, is is so awesome!!!!
http://arbor-note.com/
Jeff


----------



## Climb Higher (Jan 29, 2020)

We use Jobber, switched a few months back, great fit, very robust, not over complicated for a 1 crew tree service, plays well with QuickBooks, very happy


----------



## KingBeee (Feb 4, 2020)

We use Arbostar. Everything is in one system, we create an estimate, send invoices, scheduling, payroll, jobs and customer profile in one system. We haven't experienced any backlogs, system issues so far. 
It's literally just one login and you can do everything in just one software. It's really convenient.


----------



## TreeDoctorsoftheWorld (Aug 4, 2020)

patolmbrjck said:


> In our office we use a combination of Arborgold and Quickbooks. AG for customer database, estimates, jobs and scheduling and invoicing. Once the checks get deposited then the rest is in QB's. That's how we've done if for years, and it works pretty well. The problem is AG is now online and it's very slow, plus we have a big customer database and I think that slows it down.
> I'm looking at using other programs that would work better for us. I'm less and less a fan of AG (it's got way more stuff than we need, and it's slow) and would love to know what other tree services are using. We've looked into Quickbooks online but it's pretty stripped down and doesn't offer much customization for forms etc.
> 
> What are you using and what do you like about it?



When I started being active here, I heard recommendations about Arbostar. 
We give it a shot earlier this year and have been using it for almost 6 months now. Our admin staff and field workers like it so far.
It is also easier for me to manage the accounting side of the business


----------



## MitchBarron68 (Dec 26, 2020)

Yeah, i used Arbostar for about a month now.


----------



## ATH (Dec 27, 2020)

Anybody ever hear of Gorilla Desk? Seems like the cater towards pesticide applications more than others and we do a fair bit of those. Leaning towards Jobber, but this may be in the running.


----------



## Mr. K (Feb 27, 2021)

Thank you for the posts, folks. For those of you in the US, you may want to check out a guy I found who talks about taxes &c. He's running a law firm down in North Carolina and he does youtube videos for online businesses, but lots of the stuff applies to any small business. It has the title: Hawthorn Law. Here is an example video, Single Member LLC Mistakes 
Just so you know, he recommended QBs too.


----------



## KingBeee (Mar 2, 2021)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## TreeDoctorsoftheWorld (Mar 2, 2021)

Mr. K said:


> Thank you for the posts, folks. For those of you in the US, you may want to check out a guy I found who talks about taxes &c. He's running a law firm down in North Carolina and he does youtube videos for online businesses, but lots of the stuff applies to any small business. It has the title: Hawthorn Law. Here is an example video, Single Member LLC Mistakes
> Just so you know, he recommended QBs too.



Are you looking for a software for your business?


----------



## Mr. K (Mar 3, 2021)

TreeDoctorsoftheWorld said:


> Are you looking for a software for your business?


No I am not, my bank supplies software which is really easy to use for the account


----------



## MariHer75 (Jun 20, 2021)

I have tried Arbogold and Jobber. However, we switched to ArboStar and have been using for some time now


----------

